# New to the forum an I heard really good things



## Rcb6942 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi guys I just registered to the forum and I wanted to say hello to everyone


----------



## BadGas (Jul 14, 2018)

On behalf of H-AS Pharma ... Welcome to IMF.. 


Stick around... You have everything to gain from being here.. tons of knowledge and bro's willing to help out. 


And don't hesitate to reach out if you have any questions ..





Rcb6942 said:


> Hi guys I just registered to the forum and I wanted to say hello to everyone


----------



## brazey (Jul 15, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jul 15, 2018)

Welcome 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## The Provider Rep (Jul 17, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## botamico (Jul 26, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jnc123 (Jul 30, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Rcb6942 said:


> Hi guys I just registered to the forum and I wanted to say hello to everyone


Hello Bro,


There is a promotion you may interested in. Here are details.


HGH 99% purity (10 iu/vial, 10 vials/ kit)$180/kit

Buy 2 to get 1 FREE

US domestic shipping cost: 20 USD


If you order 2 kits, you will get 1 free kit. = pay $380 to get 2+1= 3 kits.

If you order 4 kits, you will get 2 free kits and free US domestic shipping. = pay $720 to get 4+2= 6 kits.


Payment method: Western Union, Money Gram, Bitcoin and Bank Transfer.


After received your payment, your parcel could be sent out within 1 working day.


Poppy

Giant Lab

Giantlab-poppy@protonmail.com


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hello man.
Welcome

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------

